# Case Study close air support



## Micdrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Case Study close air support from the office of Airforce history.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

I'll trade you yours for mine Paul though yours is a lot more wordier.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I'll trade you yours for mine Paul though yours is a lot more wordier.



LOL many thanks George


----------

